# Best resort for a bachelor Party in the North East



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

Peeps,
I'm looking to plan my bachelor party for some time in late January to mid February. I'd rather plan it myself rather than leave it to one of my buddies who might get me in some sort of trouble. 
I might even consider Superbowl Weekend. I want to do a weekend trip to a Ski Resort on the North East. A few of us snowboard and the rest don't. I want a resort that isn't too far away from NYC (*no further than 5 hours*) and has something to offer everyone. I've been to Stowe, Stratton and Hunter. Stowe was amazing but way too far up there. Hunter was only good for a day trip and Stratton seemed a little ****** tonk. 

I'm considering Killington or Okemo. My fiance hates Killington because she believes a lot of NY riffraff head up there (even though we are from NY). I personally don't care. I just want to ride for a day and party with my buddies at night. 

What would you guys recommend between these two, or do you suggest something else? 
Much thanks.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

:laugh::laugh:Haha......She doesn't want you going to Killington because she knows K-Ton is ripe for you to have one last go at it with a buxom NYC/NJ Rifraf beauty before you become spoken-for. Even if you plan on avoiding temptation, She will be controlling the rest of your life, do not let her plan your bachelor party for you!!!

Dude....Killington vs Okemo? Killington, no questions asked! More Variety, More Terrain, and more to do for the buddies who just want to be hung-over on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

sure ride Stowe, but take your Bachelor Party to Montreal. I've never seen such wildness as in that town.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

deeken said:


> Stowe was amazing but way too far up there.


Tremblant has its glory, but it is surely reserved for the eh team. For many of us New Englanders (Western NE, excluded), its just too much of an unnecessary haul.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

deeken said:


> I'd rather plan it myself rather than leave it to one of my buddies who might get me in some sort of trouble.


Wait, isn't that the whole point of bachelor parties? 

I liked Stratton, not sure what you mean by ****** tonk.
Mt Snow is also in the area and it's pretty nice but I don't know what the night life looks like over there.

Flights to Montreal are barely an hour, I think that beats 5 hours of driving if you can afford it.


----------



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> :laugh::laugh:Haha......She doesn't want you going to Killington because she knows K-Ton is ripe for you to have one last go at it with a buxom NYC/NJ Rifraf beauty before you become spoken-for. Even if you plan on avoiding temptation, She will be controlling the rest of your life, do not let her plan your bachelor party for you!!!
> 
> Dude....Killington vs Okemo? Killington, no questions asked! More Variety, More Terrain, and more to do for the buddies who just want to be hung-over on Saturday and Sunday.


Thanks for your input, Killington seams like the best place that offers something for everyone. Even though she hates it I'm going make my own opinion of it. I just hope it ain't that crowded. 



baconzoo said:


> sure ride Stowe, but take your Bachelor Party to Montreal. I've never seen such wildness as in that town.


I've heard a lot about the lovely French Speaking Canadians and the strip joints up there. Everyone tells me that's the place to go. Unfortunately I am getting a lot of resistance about the drive up there. And flying is out of the question. 



lo0p said:


> Wait, isn't that the whole point of bachelor parties?
> 
> I liked Stratton, not sure what you mean by ****** tonk.
> Mt Snow is also in the area and it's pretty nice but I don't know what the night life looks like over there.
> ...


My soon to be brother in laws might be coming so I can't do anything that too crazy. I don't need one of them squealing on me if I were up to no good. As far as Stratton, I need something for non snowboarders to do for a couple of days. I don't think Stratton or Mt. Snow will suffice. But if you know something I don't please do tell.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

baconzoo said:


> sure ride Stowe, but take your Bachelor Party to Montreal. I've never seen such wildness as in that town.


I second that. I took my brother to Montreal for his batch party. That town ROCKS. Best strip bars anywhere -- and all the girls speak French. We did a three-day strip bar tour, no skiing/riding. Everything from super-nice classy places to shower bars to old converted houses that played porno on big-screen tvs while you got naked lap dances. A night or two of that and you won't care about the snowboarding.

But if you must stay "local," I don't see too many choices other than Killington -- and I hate Killington. Your fiance is right, it is all New Yorkers, but it is the only real party town up here. Stowe is a beautiful resort town, probably the nicest in New England, but it's spendy and, like you said, a long drive. 

I don't see Stratton as a honky tonk at all. In fact, it's pretty snotty. Richy kind of place, with not much nearby. You're kind of stuck with their village. This could be a good thing if you don't want to risk a DUI...just hang in the village. Nice bars, you can stumble to any number of rental condos or on-site motels. But there isn't jack shit for non-boarders to do in the off hours. For that, keep driving. Go up to Jay Peak. Best riding in the east and they just opened a huge waterpark and a skating rink. And it not too far from Montreal, either. You could conceivably do some riding and head into the city for a night of strip bars. Good luck with that!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

deeken said:


> ... rather than leave it to one of my buddies who might get me in some sort of trouble.


What's the fun in that?

Okemo is like a family resort and attracts lots of those types. Killington is more mixed and has some better night life. Either way, if you go to Killington, stay in Killington proper, not Rutland. 

Killington terrain also beats Okemo but Okemo has its charms. Since some of your friends don't ride at all, I think you're going to want to do Killington.


----------

